# angle cuts



## dscott (Jan 16, 2006)

i am making a pyrmid rack how can i cut the slots for the shelves on the table they have to be at an angle
can this be done any help would be great


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Not so sure you'd want to cut angled slots on the table - assuming you mean slots that are not at 90 degrees to the material surface. If so, there was an article on making an angled tower a month or so ago - I think in Popular Woodworking - I'll look for it and post it when I find it - should be this evening - but they were doing exactly what you're asking about using an angled jig that the router base would ride on to cut those angled slots or rabbits. They also cut angled mortises, tongues and through mortises - all at 3 degree cut angles - with handheld router and jig set-up.


----------



## dscott (Jan 16, 2006)

thank you for your help i think i remember seeing that article


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

OK - it was Woodworkers Journal, December 2005 issue - 

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/plans/index.cfm/plan_details/5/83/1893

Looks like you can order the back issue if you can't find your copy, or
Let me know and I can try to forward it to you.

I've never done it myself, but was thinking about building that tower just cause I liked the way it looked and wanted to practice on their joinery. Particularly the through mortises and angles.


----------

